# [Unboxing + Review] CM Storm Quick Fire Pro - DIE mechanische Tastatur für Puristen?



## beren2707 (14. Oktober 2012)

*[Unboxing + Review] CM Storm Quick Fire Pro - DIE mechanische Tastatur für Puristen?*

*[Unboxing + Review] CM Storm Quick Fire Pro - DIE mechanische Tastatur für Puristen?*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
​ *
**Interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis:*

​ * 01. Danksagung*
* 02. Einleitung* 
* 03. Unboxing* 
* 04. Verpackung und Lieferumfang* 
* 05. Features* 
* 06. Praxistest* 
* 07. Vergleichstest * 
​ * 08. Fazit*​ 

*1. **Danksagung*

Ich  möchte mich an dieser Stelle noch einmal herzlich bei Cooler Master  für die  Möglichkeit, die zur Verfügung gestellte Tastatur in diesem  Unboxing und Review  ausführlich vorstellen und testen zu dürfen,  bedanken. Jedoch gilt mein besonderer Dank an dieser Stelle Mageastor  CM, der mich für diesen Test ausgewählt hat und dank dessen Bemühungen,  trotz der Lieferverzögerungen seitens Cooler Master, der Test  glücklicherweise doch noch stattfinden konnte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ *2. **Einleitung*

Cooler Master ist seit Jahren eine feste Größe im Markt; die Marke CM  Storm wiederum hat den Anspruch, speziell auf Gamer zugeschnittene  Peripherie und Gehäuse anzubieten. Die zum Test zur Verfügung gestellte  CM Storm Quickfire Pro stellt eine Full-Size Tastatur mit Standard-Tastenlayout,  MX-Reds und teilbeleuchtetem Tastenfeld dar. Was sie zu leisten imstande ist und wie sie sich gegen die  Konkurrenz in Form von zwei mechanischen Modellen (TTeSports Meka,  Cherry G80-1000; beide MX-Black) und einem mit Rubberdome (Logitech G105  MW3) schlägt, soll dieser Test beweisen. Die Spezifikationen zur Tastatur:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ *3. Unboxing*

Ohne weitere Umschweife hier nun mein Unboxing-Video. Man möge mir die Kamerafahrten mit Unschärfen und den einen oder anderen Verhaspler verzeihen, mit meiner Kamera habe ich noch fast gar nicht gefilmt; da es auch mein erstes Unboxing-Video darstellt, war es in vielerlei Hinsicht also eine Premiere für mich.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-aqi9JXpess

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*4. Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Der Karton präsentiert sich aufgeräumt mit einem großflächigen Aufdruck der Quick Fire Pro auf der Vorderseite sowie einem Hinweis auf die verbauten MX Red; zwar wird die Tastatur auch noch mit Blacks, Blues und Browns (nicht gelistet) gefertigt, doch angesichts der mangelnden Verfügbarkeit und der haupstächlich auf Shooter ausgerichteten Verwendungsweise sind die Reds wohl die beste Wahl für diesen Test gewesen. Auf der Rückseite finden sich einige Beispielbilder zu den einzelnen Funktionen und Eigenschaften der Tastatur.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Nach dem Öffnen des Kartons findet man die Tastatur in Schaumstoff eingewickelt obenauf liegend; unter einer schwarzen Kartoneinlage befinden sich zwei Ersatz-Key-Caps für die Windowstasten im CM Storm Logo Design, eine praktische Plastikklammer, mit der sich leicht die Tasten entnehmen lassen, z. B. bei Verunreinigungen etc. sowie das Anschlusskabel. Dabei handelt es sich um ein gesleevtes Mini-USB/USB-Kabel, das in den dafür vorgesehen Anschluss an der Rückseite der Tastatur angeschlossen wird und dann, je nach Wunsch, nach vorne oder zu den Seiten, in Aussparungen für das Kabel, angebracht werden kann. Daürberhinaus ist noch eine Kurzanleitung über die Verwendungsweise der Sondertasten (Multimediafunktionen, Windows-Sperrtastenfunktion, Polling-Rate- und KRO-Einstellung) enthalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ *5. Features*

Auffällig ist das Design der Key-Caps. Diese sind ausnahmslos mit halbtransparenten Inlays versehen, d.h. alle Tasten sind für eine Tastenbeleuchtung geeignet, und die Beschriftung nicht einfach aufgedruckt; dies spricht für eine lange Einsatzdauer bei gleichbleibendem Zustand der Tasten. Allerdings ist die Schriftart sehr futuristisch geraten, sodass manche Buchstaben etwas befremdlich wirken können. Das *A* beispielsweise hat mehr Ähnlichkeiten mit einem großen griechischen *Delta*. Dieser Look zieht sich einheitlich über sämtliche Tasten, ist jedoch nach einer kurzen Eingewöhnungszeit nicht wirklich störend; es passt letztlich zum kompromisslos auf Gaming ausgelegten Gesamtbild der Tastatur. Dazu passt, dass die Tastatur nur über eine Teilbeleuchtung der Tasten verfügt. Die fürs Gaming als relevant erachteten Bestandteile im Bereich um WASD sind beleuchtet. Die Beleuchtung lässt sich leicht mittels betätigter Funktionstaste und den F1-F4 Tasten aktivieren/deaktivieren, heller und dunkler einstellen bzw. zwischen drei Modi wechseln. Es gibt eine Einstellung, in der nur die WASD und die Pfeiltasten leuchten sowie zweimal die Beleuchtung der Tasten ESC, F1-F4, 1-5, QWER, ASDF, YXC und der Leertaste; in letzgenanntem Modus kann zwischen einer festen Leuchtintensität und einer pulsierenden Funktion gewechselt werden. Aufgrund der unterhalb der Tasten durchgängig verbauten roten Platte kommt die Beleuchtung sehr gut zum Tragen und es sind selbst in völliger Dunkelheit deutlich die Abstände zwischen den Tasten zu erkennen. Die unbeleuchteten Bereiche sind jedoch selbstverständlich kaum auszumachen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Grundsätzlich macht die Tastatur einen sehr stabilen Eindruck. Sie hat ob mit oder ohne ausgeklappte Standfüße einen sicheren Stand, was auch ihrem Gewicht von 1,3 Kg geschuldet sein dürfte. Einen Teil zum bulligen Gesamtbild tragen die Vorder- und Hinterkante der Tastatur bei mir ihrer geriffelten Optik, die entfernt an militärische Montageschienen wie Picatinny erinnert. Die Kombination der einheitlich schwarzen Optik mit der roten Beleuchtung wirkt sehr stimmig und verleiht der Quick Fire Pro ein sehr ansehnliches Äußeres.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Nach Entfernen eines Keys, was mit dem mitgelieferten Werkzeug leicht von der Hand geht, kann man deutlich die rote Platte unter den Tasten erkennen; ferner sind an den beleuchteten Tasten natürlich die einzelnen LEDs für die Tastaturbeleuchtung vorhanden. Bei aktivierter Funktionstaste bewirken die F1-F4 Tasten die oben beschriebenen Änderungen bzgl. der Tastaturbeleuchtung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Multimediafunktionen wie Play/Pause, Stopp, Vorwärts-/Rückwärtsspulen sowie Ton An/Aus, Lauter, Leiser können mit den F-Tasten F5-F11 genutzt werden. Dadurch werden die fehlenden Sondertasten geschickt kompensiert, weshalb die Tastatur trotzdem gewisse Komfortfunktionen erfüllen kann bei gleichzeitig gleichbleibenden, für eine Gamertastatur geringen, Maßen. Aus diesem Grund findet man auch keine Makro-Tasten; diese sind der Storm Trigger vorbehalten. Darüberhinaus ist es möglich, per aktivierter F12-Taste die Windowstasten zu sperren, um nicht bei versehentlicher Auslösung derselben auf den Desktop zurückzukehren; die Taste leuchtet nach Aktivierung dauerhaft, egal ob die Beleuchtung eingeschaltet ist oder nicht, damit klar ersichtlich ist, dass sie aktiv ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Die Polling-Rate kann durch Drücken der Taste P und NUMLK, /, * sowie - zwischen 125Hz-250Hz-500Hz-1000Hz variiert werden. Eine höhere Polling-Rate kann Vorteile bei sehr schnellen Eingaben wie abrupten Bewegungsänderungen in Shootern oder bei rasend schnellem Tippen zur Folge haben. Ähnlich geht die Einstellung bzgl. des KRO-Modus der Tastatur. Durch Drücken von N und EINFG, das mit einer Sechs versehen ist, wird 6KRO aktiviert. Wird stattdessen ENTF gedrückt, wird NKRO aktiviert. Das heißt, die Tastatur kann trotz USB-Anschluss entweder sechs Eingaben plus Modifiertasten verarbeiten im 6KRO-Modus, im NKRO-Modus entsprechend beliebig viele Tasten (zur Erläuterung: NKRO steht für Full-N-Key-Roll-Over). Dies wird mittles eines kleinen Tricks realisiert, denn die Tastatur gaukelt dem PC damit entweder zwei (6KRO) oder drei (NKRO) angeschlossene USB-Tastaturen vor. Auf eine Software verzichtet die Quick Fire Pro komplett, sie verrichtet ihren Dienst mit sämtlichen aufgeführten Features direkt nach Einstecken in den Rechner.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis ​*6. Praxistest*

An dieser Stelle beginne ich dort, wo noch so manche Tastatur Probleme hat, nämlich bei der rechtzeitigen Initialisierung für BIOS/UEFI. Genau dieses Problem hat meine vorher genutzte Meka und es ist sehr nervig, jedesmal eine andere Tastatur anzuschließen, um mal kurz ein paar Settings auszuprobieren. Auch die Quick Fire Rapid Pro wird nicht rechtzeitig für den BIOS Zugriff erkannt, dies gilt allerdings nur für den NKRO-Modus. Stellt man den 6KRO-Modus ein, wird die Tastatur rechtzeitig erkannt und man kann problemlos auf das BIOS/UEFI zugreifen.

Doch nun zum Wichtigsten: Dem Gefühl beim Tippen und Spielen. Ich habe die Tastatur nun seit Erhalt am 04.10 täglich mehrere Stunden intensiv genutzt, sei es beim Duckjumpen und Strafen auf de_nuke und de_dust2, beim schnellen Wechsel zwischen Sprint und kriechender Vorgehensweise auf Metro, beim Wandeln durch Skyrim oder beim täglichen Bedarf wie Surfen und natürlich für Office. Ich bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass der Anschlag dank der MX Red wirklich sehr griffig und rasend schnell für Mehrfachbetätigungen geeignet ist; die Tastatur arbeitet jederzeit präzise und ist fürs Spielen, insbesondere für Shooter, fast ideal geeignet. Ich habe mehrfach auch die Polling-Raten und zwischen 6KRO und NKRO gewechselt, konnte während meines gesamten Praxis-Tests allerdings keinerlei spürbare Unterschiede feststellen. Lediglich bei der Überprüfung der NKRO-Funktion konnte ich in Aqua'S-KeyTest feststellen und bestätigen, dass die NKRO-Funktion über USB einwandfrei ihren Dienst verrichtet. Beim Tippen komme ich zwar gut zurecht, vermisse aber etwas den härteren Anschlag, den mir meine liebgewonnen MX Black bieten.

Die einzige echte Schwäche stellt die Teilbeleuchtung des Tastenfeldes dar. Ich habe für diesen Test sehr oft und sehr lange Spielesessions durchgeführt, bis ich teilweise in völliger Dunkelheit nachts kaum noch etwas sehen konnte. Zwar waren die beleuchteten Teile der Tastatur einwandfrei zu erkennen und die evtl. Blendgefahr bei völliger Dunkelheit ist durch die verschiedenen Dimmstufen leicht zu beseitigen, aber die unbeleuchteten Teile sumpfen im Dunkeln derart ab, dass sie kaum noch auszumachen sind. Dies stellt weniger ein Problem für die Shooterspieler unter uns dar, die seltener einmal mehr als die beleuchteten Teile der Quick Fire Pro benötigen (außer vlt. F9 fürs Schnellladen), aber sobald man Skyrim oder ein ähnlich oder gar noch deutlich befehlsintensiveres Spiel startet, kommt die Beleuchtung an ihre Grenzen. Es genügt aber auch schon, wenn man im Chat angeschrieben wird und kurz eine Antwort geben möchte, denn dann wird man 2/3 der nötigen Buchstaben im Dunkeln kaum treffen können und notgedrungen das Licht einschalten müssen. Warum Cooler Master hier nicht auf Kosten eines höheren Preises eine Vollbeleuchtung verbaut hat, ist mir schleierhaft, zumal die Key-Caps dafür geeignet wären.

Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*7. Vergleichstest*

Kommen wir nun abschließend zum Vergleich der Quick Fire Pro mit drei von mir genutzten Tastaturen, der TteSports Meka, der Logitech G 105 MW3 (beide per USB angeschlossen) sowie der Cherry G80-1000 (mit diesem Adapter per PS/2 betrieben). Vom Anschlag her sind die beiden mit MX Black versehenen Tastaturen und auch die Quick Fire Pro deutlich der G105 überlegen, die aufgrund ihrer Rubberdome-Technik sehr weich und etwas unpräzise erscheint; wobei es sich schon um ein vergleichsweise schwaches Rubberdome-Modell handelt. Andere Modelle mit gleichem System, wie z.B. die Isku oder auch ein Logitech Elite Keyboard, verfügen über einen besseren Anschlag als die G105 MW3.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Im Direktvergleich offenbaren sich die Stärken und Schwächen der einzelnen Kandidaten. Fürs Tippen ist die G80 meinem Empfinden nach noch einen Hauch besser geeignet als die Quick Fire Pro, wobei dies sicherlich Geschmacksache ist. Mit gebührendem Abstand folgen die G105 und die Meka auf dem letzten Platz. Zwar ist ihr Anschlag identisch zu dem der G80, aber aufgrund ihres verkleinerten Layouts häufen sich die Fehler beim Tippen. Die Stärke der Meka liegt klar in ihrer geringen Größe, die sie auch auf kleinstem Raum zur (fast) vollwertigen mechanischen Tastatur macht. Da ich wenig Wert auf Makrotasten lege, kann die G105 in diesem Bereich ihr vorhandenes Potential nicht ausschöpfen. Im Test zeigt sich jedoch, dass die Quick Fire Pro dank der Multimediafunktionen der F-Tasten bei aktivierter Funktionstaste genau den grundlegenden Komfort bietet, auf den ich Wert lege. Während des Spielens Musik zu hören und beliebig hin- und herzuwechseln, anzuhalten etc., mehr Funktionen benötige ich persönlich gar nicht (ein Grund, weshalb ich mich für diesen Test gegen eine Storm Trigger entschieden habe). Was im Direktvergleich jedoch noch einmal schmerzlich auffällt, ist die Vollbeleuchtung der G105 im Vergleich zur Quick Fire Pro. Selbstverständlich ist eine Beleuchtung bei der Gummimatten-Technik der G105 ungleich günstiger realisierbar, allerdings wäre es wohl den zwingend nötigen Aufpreis der Quick Fire Pro mit Vollbeleuchtung Wert gewesen. Die Tastenbeschriftung an sich ist bei der G80 aufgrund ihrer Farbgebung naturgemäß bei schwachen Lichtverhältnissen noch gut lesbar, wohingegen sich die Quick Fire Pro auch ohne Beleuchtung geringfügig von der Meka absetzen kann, da die Zeichen deutlicher wirken. Schlusslicht ist die G105, die im unbeleuchteten Zustand insbesondere auf den grauen Gamertasten sehr schlecht lesbar ist und allgemein relativ schlecht lesbare Key-Caps hat, da die Buchstaben und Zeichen ziemlich klein sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ *08. Fazit*

Die CM Storm Quick Fire Pro ist eine hervorragend für Spieler geeignete mechanische Tastatur. Dank ihrer MX Red-Schalter ist sie prädestiniert für schnelle Tastenfolgen in hitzigen Gefechten und präsentiert sich in ihrer optischen wie haptischen Qualität sehr wertig und stimmig. Sie verzichtet vollständig auf Schmankerl wie Makrotasten, bedient aber mittels der Multimediafunktion der F-Tasten zumindest die grundlegenden Bedürfnisse, die während des Spielens benötigt werden. Daher ist sie weniger für RTS- und RPG-Spieler, sondern primär auf FPS-Spieler ausgelegt, weshalb die dafür benötigten Teile auch beleuchtet sind. Features wie eine variierbare Polling-Rate oder ein wechselbarer NKRO-Modus stellen beeindruckende Features für eine USB-Tastatur dar; wobei noch am ehesten die Polling-Rate für den einen oder anderen Vorteile bringen könnte. Die Vorzüge von NKRO gegenüber 6KRO dürften nur die allerwenigsten Spieler wahrnehmen können.
Die einzige echte Schwäche stellt die Teilbeleuchtung der Tastatur dar. Wäre die Quick Fire Pro wie die Storm Trigger vollbeleuchtet, sähe ich keinen Grund, zu einer anderen Tastatur zu greifen. Dies wiegt für mich umso schwerer, da mich die Tastatur in beinahe allen sonstigen Belangen überzeugt hat. Allerhöchstens noch die Tastenbeschriftung stellt eine Geschmacksache dar, die sich jedoch nach kurzer Eingewöhnung gut ins Bild einfügt. Sofern man auf eine vollständige Tastenbeleuchtung verzichten kann, erhält man mit der CM Storm Quick Fire Pro für den aktuell geforderten Preis eine fast rundum gelungene mechanische Tastatur. Wer allerdings eine Vollbeleuchtung benötigt, sollte den notwendigen Aufpreis zur CM Storm Trigger zahlen.

*Kurzzusammenfassung der Vor- und Nachteile:*

*Pro:*
+ Sehr guter Anschlag dank MX Red, insbesondere für Shooter sehr empfehlenswert.
+ Auch fürs Tippen gut geeignet.
+ Teilbeleuchtung des Tastenfelds in drei verschiedenen Modi und wählbaren Leuchtintensitäten.
+ Polling-Rate zwischen 125-1000Hz einstellbar.
+ 6KRO und NKRO trotz USB-Anschluss.
+ Stimmige Optik.
+ Multimediafunktionen der F-Tasten bei aktivierter Funktionstaste.
+ Gesleevtes USB-Kabel (wechselbar).
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*Contra:*
- Keine vollständige Tastenbeleuchtung.
- Gewöhnungsbedürftige Optik der Tastenbeschriftung.

Damit schrammt die CM Storm Quick Fire Pro aufgrund der Teilbeleuchtung an der Goldtrophäe vorbei, erringt aber die Silber Trophäe und eine Auszeichnung für ihr Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Preisvergleichslink CM Storm Quick Fire Pro
Herstellerlink Cooler Master
Herstellerlink CM Storm
Falls  mir noch etwas an der Tastatur auffallen bzw. Mängel, wie defekte/klemmende Tasten o. ä., auftreten sollten, werde ich  diesen Test selbstverständlich aktualisieren. Natürlich würde ich mich  auch über Feedback und Verbesserungsvorschläge sehr freuen, vielen Dank  dafür im Voraus!

beren2707


----------



## XXTREME (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Unboxing + Review] CM Storm Quick Fire Pro - DIE mechanische Tastatur für Puristen?*

Super Test, danke dafür .


----------



## beren2707 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Unboxing + Review] CM Storm Quick Fire Pro - DIE mechanische Tastatur für Puristen?*

Vielen Dank für das Lob und die erste Rückmeldung zum Test!


----------



## Mageastor CM (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Unboxing + Review] CM Storm Quick Fire Pro - DIE mechanische Tastatur für Puristen?*

Ich finds auch super... Danke für den großartigen Test... 

Sorry für die lange Verzögerung des Versandes!

Ich hoff du wirst weiterhin viel spaß mit der Tastatur haben 

Gruß Mageastor CM


----------



## beren2707 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Unboxing + Review] CM Storm Quick Fire Pro - DIE mechanische Tastatur für Puristen?*

Vielen Dank, Mageastor CM ; freut mich, dass es gefällt! Ach, das mit der Zeit hat doch noch ganz gut hingehauen, gerade noch vor Semesterbeginn ist es fertig geworden. Die Tastatur wird mich auf alle Fälle sehr lange begleiten, ich mag sie nicht mehr missen. Für weitere evtl. geplante Tests stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.

Herzliche Grüße,
beren2707


----------



## BSlGuru (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Unboxing + Review] CM Storm Quick Fire Pro - DIE mechanische Tastatur für Puristen?*

Guter Test, aber bitte las die aberwitzigen Awards sein. Einen Award kann man erst verleihen, wenn man vorher Mindeststandards festlegt, die es für ein Testfeld zu erfüllen gibt.
Und dann sollte man nicht gerade Geldmünzen fotografieren. Denk Dir lieber ein eigenes Design für einen Award aus, das kommt optisch besser XD. Zumal ich nicht weiß was soll 1 Cent bedeuten: nichts wert oder ganz billig...? Für den Anfang gut gedacht.


----------



## beren2707 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Unboxing + Review] CM Storm Quick Fire Pro - DIE mechanische Tastatur für Puristen?*

Hmm, danke erstmal. Was an den Awards aberwitzig sein soll, verstehe ich nicht. Habe es so gestaffelt, dass ich aus meiner Münzsammlung jeweils eine besondere Münze für die verschiedenen Kategorien photographiert habe (Goldmünze, Silbermünze, Bronzemünze sowie weitere für Special-Awards; daher die 1 Cent Münze für den vergleichsweise kleinen Preis angesichts der Gesamtleistung). Irgendwelche Hardware oder Pokälchen zu nehmen war mir zu blöd, da das ja fast jeder hat; also wollte ich mir was eigenes ausdenken und bin auf die Münzen gekommen. Zudem steht bei jedem Award ja noch dabei, was er für einen "Wert" hat, also muss man sich auch nicht den Kopf zerbrechen, was die Münzen bedeuten.
Objektive Wertungskriterien habe ich natürlich festgelegt, bei diesem und meinen bisherigen Tests angewendet und erlaube es mir daher nun, diese zu verteilen. Ich denke, die Vor-und Nachteile der Tastatur gut lesbar aufgeführt zu haben. Nur auf die Awards würde ich eine Wertung eines Produkts nicht reduzieren, sie sind vielmehr eine Anerkennung für die Qualität.


----------



## Worlikon (15. November 2012)

*AW: [Unboxing + Review] CM Storm Quick Fire Pro - DIE mechanische Tastatur für Puristen?*

hallo
sind die Tastencaps laser beschriftet oder ist das Padprinting?

hat die Tastatur einen internen Speicher?


----------



## beren2707 (15. November 2012)

*AW: [Unboxing + Review] CM Storm Quick Fire Pro - DIE mechanische Tastatur für Puristen?*

Hallo Worlikon, die Keycaps sind allesamt gelasert und für eine Beleuchtung vorgesehen (sie entsprechen denen der CM Storm Trigger), daher verfügen sie alle über transparente Plastikinlays, auch wenn nur wenige Teile der Quick Fire Pro beleuchtet sind. Da die Tastatur weder über einen eigenen Treiber noch eine Software oder Makro-Tasten verfügt, ist auch ein integrierter Speicher nicht gegeben.


----------



## Worlikon (15. November 2012)

*AW: [Unboxing + Review] CM Storm Quick Fire Pro - DIE mechanische Tastatur für Puristen?*

danke
das solltest du falls noch nicht geschen in den Bericht mit aufnehmen, ich halte das für wichtig


----------



## beren2707 (15. November 2012)

*AW: [Unboxing + Review] CM Storm Quick Fire Pro - DIE mechanische Tastatur für Puristen?*

Bitte sehr, für weitere Nachfragen stehe ich jederzeit zur Verfügung. Das mit der Tastenbeschriftung steht allerdings bereits in den ersten zwei Sätzen des Unterpunkts 5 (Features) drin.


----------



## Woiferl94 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Unboxing + Review] CM Storm Quick Fire Pro - DIE mechanische Tastatur für Puristen?*

Super Test beren2707  Habe lange überlegt mir die Tastatur zu holen aber die nicht vollständig beleuchtete Tastatur kann ich nicht akzeptieren.
Ich sitze oft lange vorm Rechner und da brauche ich einfach eine komplette Beleuchtung, und wie du im Test schon erwähnt hast verstehe ich nicht warum CM hier keine komplette Beleuchtung verbaut hat


----------



## beren2707 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Unboxing + Review] CM Storm Quick Fire Pro - DIE mechanische Tastatur für Puristen?*

Danke dir vielmals fürs Feedback und dein Lob, freut mich sehr! Und ja, die fehlende Vollbeleuchtung wäre für mich auch der kaufhindernde Knackpunkt. Wenn man sich schon eine hochpreisige Tastatur mit Mechanik und Beleuchtung kauft, dann kann man auch gleich noch ein paar Euro für eine Vollbeleuchtung drauflegen, gibt ja für 20€ Aufpreis bereits die Storm Trigger und weitere Modelle. So, wie die Tastatur ist, ist sie zwar an sich in fast allen Belangen sehr gut, die fehlende Vollbeleuchtung jedoch wird eines Tages auch bei mir dafür sorgen, dass sie gegen ein solches Modell ersetzt werden wird. Dies ist umso bedauerlicher, da es sonst so gut wie nichts an der Tastatur auszusetzen gibt, abgesehen von fehlenden Makrotasten und der nicht vorhandenen Handballenablage vielleicht, wobei ich beides nicht benötige.


----------

